# hamm price check



## stephen-n

i guys im going to hamm and was wondering wat sort of prices anyone bought anything last year wat price did you pay im going to buy a lot but just checking prices mainly on bci and royals ,green tree pyton ,corns thanks


----------



## arkreptiles

No idea on prices but we would recommend that you only buy from recognised breeders as many vendors merely buy stock from a warehouse in Barcelona the week before just to sell it on at Hamm!! Also many european and US snake keepers will have fed their stock on live food not defrost so you need to be aware of this when buying.


----------



## Caz

I should imagine with 1 Euro to the pound that things will be pretty expensive for us English there this year, with very few bargains to be had!


----------



## fzb2099

Caz said:


> I should imagine with 1 Euro to the pound that things will be pretty expensive for us English there this year, with very few bargains to be had!


But hopefully with the recession prices at Hamm would come down a little too.


----------



## madaboutreptiles

I think you will find most things are more expensive at Hamm than the UK this year. The exchange rate is now 88 cents to the pound, when we wnet last year it was 1.30 to the pound and a lot of things I thought were expensive then..........Im not bothering to go this year...may as well buy here to be honest

But

It is a good experiance for sure.........:2thumb:


----------



## Caz

Today at the postoffice £1000 with buy you E1090. Not good!
When I went to Houten in October last year £1000 bought me E1248..

Looking at the traders EU sites I think the prices over there are holding fast. Don't expect any reductions from the EU sellers on our (the UKs) account!


----------



## madaboutreptiles

Thats right...they have plenty of other europeon customers besides us

In fact you may see some of our snakes going over there


----------



## tarantulabarn

one of the traders lists have to look at the latins though

*Liste vom 20.02.2009*
*Alle Preise NETTO ohne weitere Rabatte!*
*Art. Nr. Wissenschaftlicher Name Deutscher Name Größe Preis*
*Fachzeitschriften*
Exo Terra Haltungsbeschreibungen zur Haltung Wirbelloser Terrarientiere. Diese A4 Broschüre
wurde zusammen mit uns erstellt und gibt einen Überblick, sowie Infos über 20 Arten harmlose,
leicht zu pflegende Wirbellose für die Nanoterraristik. Anspruchsvoll und edel aufgemacht.
broexo Haltungsbroschüre Exo Terra 3 Stk./Kunde kostenlos. gratis
broexo1 Haltungsbroschüre Exo Terra weitere Exemplare pro Stück 0,50
Die Referenz überhaupt in Sachen Wirbellose. An Land und im Wasser, also auch für Aquarianer Pflicht!
arhtr.1 Arthropoda Ausgabe 1 Fachmagazin f. Wirbellose VK 8,60€ 5,80
arthr.2 Arthropoda Ausgabe 2 Fachmagazin f. Wirbellose VK 8,60€ 5,80
arthr.3 Arthropoda Ausgabe 3 Fachmagazin f. Wirbellose VK 8,60€ 5,80
arthr.4 Arthropoda Ausgabe 4 Fachmagazin f. Wirbellose VK 8,60€ 5,80
*Wasserschildkröten*
*Die süßen kleinen E.T. ähnlichen Schildkrötchen mal im Kennenlernangebot:*
*T901600 Pelomedusa subrufa Starburst Pelomedusenschildkröte 6-8cm 14,50*
*T901600 Pelomedusa subrufa ab 3 Stk. Starburst Pelomedusenschildkröte 6-8cm 12,00*
*T901600 Pelomedusa subrufa ab 10 Stk. Starburst Pelomedusenschildkröte 6-8cm 9,50*
T902000 Pseudemys concinna hieroglyphica Hieroglyphenschildkröte baby 11,90
T902980 Trachemys gaigeae Rio Grande Schmuckschildkröte baby 9,70
T903001 Trachyemys scripta scripta Gelbwangen Schmuckschildkröte baby 9,45
T904000 Sternotherus carinatus Dach Moschus Schildkröte 4cm 24,50
Themebezogene Literatur Schildkröten
busch1 Die Moschus Schildkröte NTV Verlag 64 Seiten VK 9,80 7,35
busch2 Die falsche Landkarten-+Mississippihöcker. NTV Verlag 64 Seiten VK 9,80 7,35
busch3 Die Gelbwangen Schmuckschildkröte NTV Verlag 64 Seiten VK 9,80 7,35
busch4 Die Starburst Pelomedusen Schildkröte NTV Verlag 64 Seiten VK 9,80 7,35
*Landschildkröten*
LS35500 Geochelone carbonaria Köhlerschildkröte FZ 5cm 119,00
*Gut herangewachsene deutsche Nachzuchten. Preise inkl. Cites!*
*tes.her Testudo hermanni hermanni DNZ08 Griech. Landschildkröte DNZ08 sm 69,00*
*tes.mar Testudo marginata DNZ08 Breitrandschildkröte DNZ08 sm 69,00*
*Riesenschlangen*
RS15010 Boa constrictor imperator HONDURAS DNZ Kaiserboa Honduras Variante DNZ 85,00
RS27000 Epicrates cenchria maurus DNZ07 Braune Regenbogenboa DNZ07 65,00
*Nattern*
N340000 Lampropeltis get. californae BANDED deutliche schwarz/weisse Bänderung NZ 48,00
N340001 Lampropeltis get. californae 50/50 auch gebändert aber mit mehr weiss NZ 55,00
N340002 Lampropeltis get. californae ABERANT nicht exakt gebändert sondern Flecken NZ 46,00
N340003 Lampropeltis get. californae ALBINO weiss/rosa, tiptop NZ 55,00
N340105 Lampropeltis t. campbelli typische Schwarz/weiss/rote Schlange NZ 56,50
N340106 Lampropeltis t. campbelli APRICOT was bei der nominat weiss ist hier orange NZ 60,90
N340140 Lampropeltis t. nelsoni ALBINO rot/weiss/gelb, sehr schöne Farben NZ 103,90
N350000 Pantherophis guttatus NOMINAT RED Kornnatter NOMINAT EXTRA ROT NZ 27,50
N350001 Pantherophis guttatus SUN CITY FLORIDA Nominat Farben nur viel kräftiger. NZ 31,50
N350002 Pantherophis guttatus ALBINO weiss/orange/rot NZ 39,90
N350003 Pantherophis guttatus SNOW weiss mit heller Zeichnung NZ 49,00
N350008 Pantherophis guttatus MOTLEY kräftige Farben und deutliche Zeichnung NZ 49,00
Themenbezogene Literatur Schlangen
busla1 Die Afrikanische Eierschlange NTV Verlag 64 Seiten VK 9,80 7,35
*Leguane*
L100250 Anolis roquet (summus?) Blauer Karibikanolis bis 20cm 15,00
L420300 Plica umbra Bunter Stelzenläufer 18-35cm 45,00
*Agamen*
A100035 Agama atricollis Grüne Agame, toll gefärbt! 15-25cm 8,95
*Viel Neues!*
*A100500 **Acanthosaurus capra Vietnam Nackenstachler **xlg 13,50*
*A220600 **Calotes versicolor Schönechse **15-20cm 8,50*
*A460000 Physignathus cocincinus Wasseragamen NZ 25-40cm 11,90*
*Chamäleons*
C200000 Chameleo calyptratus DNZ klein Jemen Chamäleon DNZ 4cm 33,00
C700320 Rampholeon brevicaudatus Stummelschwanz Chamäleon 3-5cm 12,00
*Geckos*
G150000 Cyrtodactylus consobrinus Gebänderter Bogenfingergecko 15cm 24,90
G180999 Eublepharis macularius DNZ groß Leopardgecko DNZ adult 32,90
G181002 Eublepharis macularius Sunglow Sunglow het. Raptor Leopardgecko med-lg 69,00
G181003 Eublepharis macularius Reverse Str. Albino Reverse Striped Albino het. Raptor med-lg 89,00


----------



## tarantulabarn

*G225000 Gekko gecko Tokee/Tokay med-lg 7,00*
G225050 Gekko stentor Malaysia Echter Grünaugen Riesengecko bis 30cm 49,00
G227100 Goniurosaurus hainanensis Schwarz/gelber Höhlengecko bis 15cm 24,90
*G230000 Hemidactylus frenatus Asiatischer Hausgecko 7-10cm 3,50*
G230050 Hemitheconyx caudicinctus Afri. Krallengecko ähnlich Leopardgecko 10-20cm 16,50
G345450 Lygodactylus capensis Marmor Kapgecko 8-12cm 7,50
G354480 Lygodactylus kimhovelli Gestreifter Gelbkopfgecko 9-12cm 7,50
G354490 Lygodactylus williamsi Blauer Kapgecko - UNGLAUBLICH! 9-12cm 59,00
G450000 Pachydactylus bibronii Bibrongecko Ig-xlg 6,50
G450500 Paroedura bastardi Madagaskar Großkopfgecko adult 28,00
G450505 Paroedura masobe Sternenhimmel Gorkopfgecko SELTEN! adult 99,00
G450515 Paroedura picta Madagaskar Großkopfgecko adult 28,00
G878500 Tarentola annularis Ägyptischer Mauergecko md-lg 6,90
*Skinke*
S155000 Isopachys glydenstolpei Schleiche, schw/orange gestreift+punkte! 15cm 19,80
S410050 Mabuya quinquetaeniata Blauschwanzskink - Megafarben! 15cm 8,50
S850700 Tiliqua scincoides scincoides NZ Blauzungenskink echte Nachzuchten! 15-18cm 89,00
*Sonstige Echsen*
SE10050 Ameiva ameiva Grüne Ameive 30-40cm 24,90
SE34500 Holaspis guentheri Sägeschwanzechse-Neonfarben! 6-13cm 13,50
SE35045 Gerrhosaurus flavigularis Gelb gepunktete Schildeche 20-30cm 19,90
SE35055 Gerrhosaurus nigrolinatus Gestreifte Schildechse 30-35cm 19,90
SE35050 Latastia longicaudata Bunte Langschwanzechse TOP! 20-30cm 7,50
SE80700 Takydromus sexlineatus Grüne Langschwanzeidechse 15-18cm 5,50
SE82050 Tracheloptychus petersi Bunte Prachtschildechse Schildechse lg 47,90
SE96000 Zonosaurus laticaudatus Rote Schildechse Madagaskar lg 61,60
SE96005 Zonosaurus karsteni Gestreifte Madagaskar Schildechse lg 28,00
Themebezogene Literatur Echsen
buech1 Das Jemenchamäleon NTV Verlag 64 Seiten VK 9,80 7,35
buech2 Der Leopardgecko Herpeton Hardcover 142 S. VK 19,80 14,85
buech3 Die Sägeschwanzeidechse NTV Verlag 64 Seiten VK 9,80 7,35
buech4 Zwerggeckos NTV Verlag 64 Seiten VK 9,80 7,35
buech5 Der große Madagaskar Taggecko NTV Verlag 64 Seiten VK 9,80 7,35
buech6 Der Goldstaub Taggecko NTV Verlag 64 Seiten VK 9,80 7,35
buech7 Der Tokeh NTV Verlag 64 Seiten VK 9,80 7,35
buech8 Der Augenfleck Taggecko NTV Verlag 64 Seiten VK 9,80 7,35
buech9 Der Dünnfingergecko Stenodactylus NTV Verlag 64 Seiten VK 9,80 7,35
buech10 Die Bartagame NTV Verlag 64 Seiten VK 9,80 7,35
buech11 Die grüne Wasseragame NTV Verlag 64 Seiten VK 9,80 7,35
buech12 Der Rotkehlanolis NTV Verlag 64 Seiten VK 9,80 7,35
buech13 Der gebänderte Samtgecko - Homolophis NTV Verlag 64 Seiten VK 9,80 7,35
buech14 Stummelschwanzchamäleons Herpeton, Hardcover 90 Seiten VK 14,90 11,80
buech15 Der Fuchsgesicht Lidgecko NTV Verlag 64 Seiten VK 9,80 7,35
buech16 Hausgeckos NTV Verlag 64 Seiten VK 9,80 7,35
*Molche, Salamander*
*Ein großer neuer Schwung Axolotl eingetroffen!*
*T980000 Ambystoma mexicanum DNZ Axolotl natur 5-9cm 7,50*
*T980002 Ambystoma mexicanum ALBINO DNZ Axolotl albino 5-9cm 7,90*
T980003 Ambystoma mexicanum ALBINO DNZ Axolotl albino 18-20cm 12,00
*Frösche, Kröten*
T900006 Afrixalus fornasini 1-Streifen Bananenfrosch 2-4cm 7,00
T90005g Agalychnis morelettii DNZ adult Große Zuchtpaare - PAARPREIS!!! xlg 250,00
T900651 Bufo marinus Agakröte Farbvarianten 10-14cm 16,50
T910000 Dyscophus guenethi Tomatenfrosch Ig-xlg 22,50
T950500 Hylomantis lemur DNZ Lemurenlaubfrosch Nachzucht 2-3cm 32,90
T990560 Hyperolius MIX buter Mix aus tollen Arten! lg 6,00
T990005 Leptopelis ulugurensis Blauer Bauch und weisse Punkte md-xlg 7,50
T990055 Litoria infrafrenata Weiss gestreifter Korallerifingerlaubfrosch 6-10cm 12,90
T990070 Mantidactylus pulcher Gemalter Baumfrosch Madagaskar 3-4cm 24,90
T990100 Megophrys nasuta Zipfelfrosch 6-10cm 17,90
T990340 Polypedates leucomystax Goldener Flugfrosch 4-5cm 4,50
T990350 Polypedates otilophus Creme farbener Ruderfrosch mit Ohren! 8-10cm 15,00
T993000 Rhacophorus reinwardti Grün, gelbe Füsse, blaue Flughaut 5-7cm 13,90
T995000 Trachycephalus resinifictrix Baumhöhlen Krötenlaubfrosch DNZ 3cm 25,00
Themenbezogene Literatur Amphibien
bufro1 Der Rotaugenlaubfrosch NTV Verlag 64 Seiten VK 9,80 7,35
bufro2 Die chinesische Rotbauchunke NTV Verlag 64 Seiten VK 9,80 7,35
bufro3 Krallenfrösche, Zwergkrallenfrösche ... NTV Verlag 128 Seiten VK 19,80 14,85
bufro4 Axolotl NTV Verlag 78 Seiten VK 19,80 14,85
*Vogelspinnen*
*Bitte beachten: Bei allen Spinnen beziehen sich die Größenangaben immer auf den*
*Körper und nicht auf die Gesamtgröße, bzw. Beinspannweite der Tiere!*
T500030 Acanthognathus francki Gold getigertes Abdomen Ig 9,70
T500035 Acanthognathus chilensis oranges Wespenmuster auf Abdomen Ig 12,00


----------



## tarantulabarn

T500135 Aphonopelma aberrans Seltene Art, im Internet sehr gesucht! lg 55,00
T501090 Aphonopelma spec. 1 Sehr groß, lange Haare, ERSTIMPORT! Ig 67,50
T501120 Avicularia geroldi Grüner Schimmer, schwarzes Abdomen lg-xlg 39,00
T501150 Avicularia versicolor DNZ Blaue Martinique Baumvogelspinne sm-med 29,00
T501995 Brachypelma albopilosum DNZ Kraushaarvogelspinne med 26,50
T502000 Brachypelma angustum DNZ Ideale Anfängerspinne, schöne Farbe med 26,20
T502005 Brachypelma annitha DNZ sehr seltene Tiere, Top Farbe! med 42,50
T502010 Brachypelma auratum DNZ Rot gebänderte Beine, sehr schön! med 33,70
T502015 Brachypelma boehmi DNZ Rotbeinvogelspinne med 25,00
T502020 Brachypelma emilia DNZ Top Zeichnung, Orange/Schwarz! med 29,90
T502021 Brachypelma emilia DNZ Adult! Top Zeichnung, Orange/Schwarz! adult 60,50
T502050 Brachypelma smithi DNZ Rotknievogelspinne med 33,70
T502051 Brachypelma smithi DNZ Adult! Rotknievogelspinne adult 60,50
T502055 Brachypelma ruhnaui DNZ sehr selten, top Farbe! med 34,90
T502060 Brachypelma vagans DNZ sehr schön und gut gewachsen med 19,90
T502100 Chilobrachys jingzhao das Monster aus China - giftig! Ig 18,50
T502330 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens DNZ Cyanblaue Vogelspinne DNZ 3cm 28,00
T502401 Cyriopagopus schioedtei interessante und sehr seltene Art! adult 49,00
T503000 Ephebopus murinus Skelet Vogelspinne - Selten! med-lg 45,00
T503001 Ephebopus uatuman Rot/Grüne Vogelspinne-knaller Farben med-lg 45,00
T503051 Eucratoscelus pachybus Dickbein Vogelspinne md-Ig 8,20
T503145 Euathlus pulcherimaklaasi Grüne Gebiergsvogelspinne Ig 34,90
T503150 Euathlus truculentus Ig 11,20
T503190 Euathlus spec. RED Kräftig Roter Sattelfleck auf Abdomen Ig 18,70
T503192 Euathlus spec. YELLOW Kräftig Gelber Sattelfleck auf Abdomen Ig 32,20
T503194 Euathlus spec. VIOLET Lilaner Sattelfleck auf Abdomen Ig 49,50
T503200 Eupalaestrus campestratus schöne weisse Beinzeichnung lg 35,90
T503340 Grammostola porteri Stark Rosa Körper, silberne Haare Ig 6,20
T503350 Grammostola rosea große, gut gefärbte Tiere lg 6,20
T503351 Grammostola rosea MALE dicke pink behaarte Brummer Ig 6,20
T503450 Haplopelma albostriatum Thailändische Tigervogelspinne Ig 20,20
T503453 Haplopelma haiana Schwarze Riesenvogelspinne xlg-sh 19,90
T503455 Haplopelma lividum Kobaltblaue Thaivogelspinne Ig 20,20
T503456 Haplopelma longipes BROWN Braune Thai Tigervogelspinne Ig-xlg 19,90
T503457 Haplopelma longipes BLACK Schwarze Thai Tigervogelspinne Ig-xlg 19,90
T503460 Haplopelma minax Schwarze Thaivogelspinne Ig 20,20
T503480 Haplopelma schmidti selten, groß, ungewöhnlich! Ig-xlg 19,90
T503900 Heteroscodra maculata Afrikanische Ornamentvogelspinne md-Ig 15,00
T503901 Heteroscodra maculata Afrikanische Ornamentvogelspinne xlg-sh 18,70
T504050 Lampropelma violaceopes Singapore blue, tolle blaue Farbe! sm 35,00
T504051 Lampropelma violaceopes Singapore blue, tolle blaue Farbe! xlg 75,00
T504100 Lasiodora cristata DNZ Weisse Gelenke, rosa Haare, TOP! med 17,90
T504115 Lasiodora parahybana DNZ Die zweitgrößte Spinne der Welt! 2-3cm 18,90
T504250 Nhandu chromatus DNZ Weisse Bänder an den Beinen, hübsch med 18,90
T504270 Nhandu vulpinus DNZ Hellbrauner Körper, schöne Zeichnung med 18,90
T504470 Oligoxystre spec. Samt Vogelspinne 3cm 19,90
T504501 Paraphysa parvula MALE Ig 11,20
T504505 Paraphysa pygmea Zwergvogelspinne, rosa Haare Ig 34,50
T504506 Paraphysa pygmea MALE Zwergvogelspinne, rosa Haare Ig 34,50
T504590 Paraphysa spec. COPPER Kupferfarbener Charapax, ungewöhnlich Ig 18,70
T504592 Paraphysa spec. 1 Ig 30,00
T504720 Poecilotheria ornata DNZ Indische Ornamentvogelspinne DNZ 3-4cm 28,00
T504805 Psalmopoeus irminia DNZ Eine der schönsten Baumvogelspinnen med 26,90
T505051 Pterinochilus rcf murinus ORANGE Orange Usambara Vogelspinne md 5,20
T507099 Selenocosmia spec. CINNAMON Zimtbraune Javavoglespinne md-Ig 9,70
T507220 Sericopelma rubronitens Rote Panama Vogelspinne Ig 55,00
T506999 Theraphosa blondi Riesenvogelspinne med 60,00
T508000 Trixopelma pruriens braun gemustert, große Art! Ig 30,00
Themenbezogene Literatur Vogelspinnen
buspi1 Die Rotknie Vogelspinne NTV Verlag 64 Seiten VK 9,80 7,35
buspi2 Die Rote Chile Vogelspinne NTV Verlag 64 Seiten VK 9,80 7,35
buspi3 Die Martinique Baumvogelspinne NTV Verlag 64 Seiten VK 9,80 7,35
buspi4 Die Indische Ornamentvogelspinne NTV Verlag 64 Seiten VK 9,80 7,35
buspi5 Die Riesenvogelspinne NTV Verlag 64 Seiten VK 9,80 7,35
buspi6 Ihr Hobby Vogelspinnen Bede Verlag - Hardcover VK 12,80 9,70
*Restposten, keine Buchpreisbindung , Top Schnäppchen, ehemaliger VK 19,80€ - ideal für Einsteiger!*
*buspi7 Ratgeber Vogelspinnen + Skorpione Bede Verlag - Hardcover/Großformat 6,90*
*Labidognathe Spinnen*
*Bitte beachten: Bei allen Spinnen beziehen sich die Größenangaben immer auf den Körper*
*und nicht auf die Gesamtgröße, bzw. Beinspannweite er Tiere!*
T400475 Gasteracantha versicolor MADAGASKAR Vielfarbige Dornenspinne rot/gelb 2cm 8,90
T400600 Gorgyrella spec. BLACK Schwarze Falltürspinne Ig 6,70
T400601 Gorgyrella spec. GOLD LEGGED Goldbeinige Falltürspinne xlg 6,70
T400602 Gorgyrella spec. RED Rote Falltürspinne xlg 6,90
T400603 Gorgyrella spec. Silber Shiny Silber glänzende Falltürspinne Ig 6,90


----------



## tarantulabarn

T400651 Heteropoda venatoria Ostafrikanische Jagdspinne Ig 7,90
T400652 Heteropoda venatoria Indonesien Indonesische Jagdspinne xlg 11,90
T400700 Latrodectus bishopi Rote Witwe - tolle Zeichnung GIFTIG! adult 22,00
T400705 Latrodectus hespersus Westliche schwarze Witwe - GIFTIG! adult 22,00
T400750 Loxosceles laeta Braune Spinne - SEHR GIFTIG! md-Ig 9,80
*Wieder schöne große Radnetzspinnen verfügbar!*
*T401000 Nephila maculata Indonesische Radnelzspinne 5-7cm 9,00*
*T401090 Nephila kuhli Schwarzrote Radnelzspinne Ig-xlg 9,00*
T480001 Salticidae spec. JAVA FURRY Riesenspringspinne JAVA 3cm 8,00
T480002 Salticidae spec. BLACK METALLIC Glänzend Schwarze Springspinne 3cm 8,00
T480050 Sicarius terrosus Chile Krabbenspinne GIFTIG! 1-3cm 11,90
*Skorpione*
*BITTE BEACHTEN: Die Haltung einiger Skorpione und Skolopender ist in manchen*
*Bundesländern gesetzlich reglementiert. Bitte beachten Sie dies vor dem Kauf dieser*
*Tiere! Es handelt sich tlw. Um gefährliche, hochgiftige Arten. Wir geben dazu gerne*
*weitere Auskünfte unter den bekannten Tel. Nr. oder per Mail.*
*Bitte informieren Sie sich ggf. über die Gifttierbestimmungen ihres Bundeslandes!*
T300049 Androctonus amoreuxi Dickschwanzskorpion md-Ig 7,50
T300050 Androctonus australis Dickschwanzskorpion md 7,50
T300370 Bothriurus burmeisteri Chile Skorpion lg 9,00
T300375 Bothriurus chilensis Chile Skorpion Ig 9,00
T300380 Bothriurus coriaceus Chile Skorpion Ig 8,20
T300385 Bothriurus keyserlingi Chile Skorpion Ig 9,70
T300387 Bothriurus pincunche Chile Skorpion lg 9,00
T300450 Buthacus arenicola Leuchtend Gelber Skorpion md-Ig 8,20
T300460 Buthus intumescens Gelber Wüstenskorpion Ig 7,90
T300700 Caraboctonus keyserlingi Ig 9,70
T300790 Caraboctonus spec. 1 Ig 9,00
T301004 Centroroides baergi adulte Wildfänge adult 33,00
T301010 Centruroides elegans Adulte Nachzuchten adult 36,00
T301013 Centruroides exilicauda adulte Nachzuchten adult 33,00
T301016 Centruroides gracilis adulte Wildfänge groß 15,50
T301020a Centruroides hentzi adulte Nachzuchten adult 36,00
T301034 Centruroides vittatus mesic kleine Nachzuchten 1-2cm 8,50
T301034a Centruroides vittatus mesic adulte Nachzuchten lg 33,00
*gro.lim Grosphus cf. limbatus Gelber Madagaskar Skorpion lg 12,50*
T302005 Hadogenes troglodytes Riesen Spaltenskorpion adult bis 30cm bis 14cm 26,50
T302505 Heterometrus laoticus Schwarzer Asiat. Kaiserskorpion Ig-xl 6,50
T302508 Heterometrus spinifer Chinesischer Riesenskorpion xlg 7,50
T303651 Hottentotta trilineatus Afrikanischer Dreistreifenskorpion Ig 6,70
T303701 lomachus politus Kleiner Spaltenskorpion md 6,90
T304000 Leiurus quinquestriatus kräftige Farbe, lange Beine, große Art md-xlg 7,50
T304600 Ophistacanthus madagascariensis kleiner harmloser Skorpion, Anfängertier! md 9,00
T304635 Ophisthothalmus boehmi Goldskorpion Tansania md-lg 6,50
T304640 Ophisthothalmus glabifrons Goldskorpion Südafrika bis 13cm 26,50
T304650 Ophisthothalmus wahlbergii Creme mit orangen Streifen, schön! md-Ig 6,70
T304680 Orthochirus innesi .Zweifarbiger Zwergskorpion - SUPER! 2,5cm 13,90
T304981 Pandinus gregory Kaiserskorpion Kenia bunt! xlg 14,90
T305002 Pandinus militaris Kleiner Kaiserskorpion, echte Seltenheit lg 10,50
T305003 Pandinus cf. smithi Somalia Dreifarbiger Kaiserskorpion med 12,90
T305004 Pandinus cf. smithi Somalia Dreifarbiger Kaiserskorpion lg-xlg 19,90
T306001 Parabuthus liosoma Schwarzschwanz Skorpion Ig 9,90
T306015 Parabuthus mossambicensis Südafrikanischer Dickschwanzskorpion lg 39,00
T306025 Parabuthus transvaalicus Schwarzer Dickschwanzskorpion Ig 24,00
T306029 Parabuthus spec. Kenia Yellow seltener Dickschwanzskorpion Ig 14,60
T307800 Rhopalurus crassicauda Rot/Schwarzer Guyana Skorpion TOP! lg 23,90
T308145 Smeringus mesanensis Amerikanischer Dünensorpion 2-4cm 26,90
Themenbezogene Literatur Skorpione
busco1 Der Dickschwanzskorpion NTV Verlag 64 Seiten VK 9,80 7,35
busco2 Ihr Hobby Skorpione Bede Verlag, Hardcover VK 12,80 9,70
busco3 Der Fünfstreifen Skorpion NTV Verlag 64 Seiten VK 9,80 7,35
*Restposten, keine Buchpreisbindung , Top Schnäppchen, ehemaliger VK 19,80€ - ideal für Einsteiger!*
*buspi7 Ratgeber Vogelspinnen + Skorpione Bede Verlag - Hardcover/Großformat 6,90*
*Spinnentiere*
ST11000 Damon diadema Geißelspinne Ig-xl 5,20
*Diplopoden - Tausendfüßer*
*Tausendfüsser können in jedem Terrarium mit entsprechendem Klima als Putzkolonne*
*eingesetzt werden. Sie verwerten Futterreste, halten das Substrat locker und beseitigen*
*sogar Schimmel! Der Panzerwels fürs Terrarium!*
*Schnurfüsser*
T100031 Alloporus stylifer Gelbe Beine und schöne Gesichtsmaske 10-15cm 4,30
T100051 Aphistogoniulus corallipes Feuertausendfüßer, Rot/Schwarz/Gelb 12cm 9,00
T100103 Archispirostreptus gigas Afrikanischer Riesentausendfüßer 20-30cm 4,90
*T100260 **Aulacobolus spec. Vietnam **Großer Regenbogentausendfüsser 6-9cm 8,90*


----------



## tarantulabarn

T100280 Centrobolus sp. Mosambik Knallrot mit lackschwarzen Beinen 6-10cm 10,90
T100295 Cladodeptus epelus geringelter Peru Tausendfüsser 8cm 10,90
T100300 Dendrostreptus macracanthus Langbeiniger Tausendfüßer gelb 12-15cm 4,60
T100301 Epibolus pulchripes Rotbeiniger Tausendfüßer Ig 4,30
T102801 Hapagaphoridae spec. 2 Indonesischer Gelbbein Tausendfüsser 10-14cm 9,70
T102803 Hapagaphoridae spec. 4 Indonesischer Rotbein Tausendfüsser 8-12cm 8,50
T102820 Helicochetus dimidiatus Mehltausendfüßer 10cm 6,50
T102850 Hiltonius ***** Kalifornischer Bergtausendfüsser 6cm 13,50
T103005 Microtrullius unicatus Struktur Oberfläche/gelbe Beine 14cm 9,50
T103051 Narceus gordanus Ocala Strauchtausendfüsser DICK! 7-11cm 13,50
T103100 Odontopygidae sp. Orange gebänderter Tausendfüßer 8-10cm 4,30
T103120 Odontostreptus sjoestedti Schwarz/Weisser Uganda Schnurfüsser 10-15cm 10,90
T103150 Ophistreptus guinensis Riesen Schoko Tausendfüsser 20cm+ 6,00
T103200 Pachybolus spec. Pink footed Pinkfüßer 12cm 4,30
T103300 Pelmotojulus Iigulatus Gestreifter Großkopftausendfüßer 10-15cm 5,20
T103400 Peridontopyge rubescens Kupferstreifen Tausendfüsser 10-12cm 4,50
T107020 Rhapidostreptus virgator Schwarzer Kongo Tausendfüsser 10-14cm 6,90
T107050 Rhinocricus iquitus Streifenmuster, gelbe Beine 6cm 10,90
T108050 Spirostreptus hamatus Braun gebänderter Tausendfüsser 12-14cm 4,50
T108702 Spirostreptidea spec. 2 Madagaskar Tausendfüsser rote Beine 8-10cm 9,00
T108703 Spirostreptidea spec. 3 Langbeiner Gelb Madagaskar 15-18cm 10,50
T108705 Spirostreptidea spec.5 Tansania Roter Langbeiniger Tausendfüßer 12-15cm 4,30
spi.spe Spirostreptidea spec. Nigeria Olivgrün, gestreifte Beine, groß! 12-15cm 4,30
T108782 Thyropygus ligulus Thai Orange Zebra Tausendfüsser 12-14cm 8,50
T108900 Trigoniulus corallinus Roter Indonesischer Tausendfüsser 4-6cm 9,70
T109006 Millipede spec.6 Madagaskar Roter Madagasischer Tausendfüßer 6-8cm 9,00
T109008 Millipede spec.8 Tansania Braun gebänderter Tausendfüsser 12-14cm 4,50
T109018 Millipede spec. 18 Feuerholz glühend rote Zeichnung, rote Beine 9-13cm 11,90
T109019 Millipede spec. 19 Orange Giant Oranger Riesentausendfüsser Malaysia 12-15cm 7,90
T109029 Millipede spec. 29 Guyana schwarz/braun mit gelben Beinen bis 16cm 10,90
T109030 Millipede spec. 30 Tansania Schwarzer Körper/rote Beine 4,50
T109042 Millipede spec. 42 Chile Bronze gebändert, Erstimport! 6,5cm 8,50
T109044 Millipede spec. 44 Barbados Barbados Schokotausendfüsser 10-16cm 6,50
T109045 Millipede spec. 45 Tansania Rotbeiniger Express Tausenfüsser 10-14cm 5,00
T109046 Millipede spec. 46 Spanien Silberner Schnurfüsser bis 10cm 6,00
*mil.unk Millipede spec. 48 Giant Mystery Groß, Schwarz, gelbe Beine bis18cm 5,00*
*Bandfüsser*
T100050 Astrodemus laxus Grauer Bandfüßer 6cm 4,60
T100265 Coromus diaphorus Goldrand Bandfüsser 6cm 6,90
T100270 Coromus vittatus vittatus Riesenbandfüßer schwarz mit Creme Ig-xlg 5,20
T104016 Platyrhachus sp. Karamel Bandfüsser Südostasien 6-9cm 6,90
T104050 Prepodesmus ornatus ornatus Erdbeer Bandfüßer - orange Punkte! 3-5cm 6,50
T109020 Millipede spec. 20 Old School sehr flacher urtümlicher Bandfüsser 7cm 9,90
*Saftkugler*
T100150 Arthrosphaera cf. brandtii Osatafrikanischer Saftkugler 3-4cm 5,00
T109017 Sphaeroteriida spec GRÜN Grüner Riesensaftkugler 4-8cm 8,90
T109018 Sphaeroteriida spec GRÜN/ROT Gestreifter Riesensaftkugler 4-8cm 8,90
*Käfer*
*Asiatische Hirschkäfer*
*ENDLICH! Die Hirschkäfersaison hat begonnen, der Anfang der vollen Auswahl!*
K140002 Chalcosoma atlas Dreihornkäfer PAARPREIS 6cm 7,50
K140008 Chalcosoma caucasus Vierhornkäfer PAARPREIS 8cm 16,00
K140010 Chalcosoma caucasus Vierhornkäfer PAARPREIS 10cm 24,90
K150121 . Dorcus titanus Sumatra Panzerkopfkäfer PAARPREIS 7cm 15,40
K199998 Hexathrius parryi Oranger Hirschkäfer PAARPREIS 6cm 12,50
K199999 Hexathrius parryi Oranger Hirschkäfer PAARPREIS 7cm 15,00
K201050 Prosopocoilus astacoides Weinroter Hirschkäfer PAARPREIS 5cm 12,50
K201051 Prosopocoilus astacoides Weinroter Hirschkäfer PAARPREIS 6cm 15,00
K201151 Prosopocoilus giraffa Langgeweih Hirschkäfer PAARPREIS 10cm 79,50
K201191 Prosopocoilus occipitalis Gelb, zwei schwarze Flecken PAARPREIS 4cm 18,50
K201251 Prosopocoilus zebra Zebra Hirschkäfer PAARPREIS 4cm 22,00
K201252 Prosopocoilus zebra Zebra Hirschkäfer PAARPREIS 5cm 29,00
K205001 Xylotrupes gideon Asiatischer Nashornkäfer 6cm 13,50
K205002 Xylotrupes gideon Asiatischer Nashornkäfer 7cm 15,50
*Andere Asiatische Käfer*
K450000 Sagra spec. RAINBOW Regenbogen Froschkäfer rot/grün 2-3cm 7,50
K450001 Sagra spec. NEON NEON Froschkäfer grün/blau 2-4cm 7,90
K999992 Blattkäfer Thailand 1 Pink mit schwarzen Punkten 2cm 5,50
*Sonstige Käfer*
SK64091 Rüsselkäfer Peru siehe Foto 3cm 8,90
Themenbezogene Literatur Käfer
bukae1 Ratgeber Exotische Käfer im Terrarium Bede Verlag Hardcover VK 22,80 17,10
*Scolopender - Hundertfüßer*
*BITTE BEACHTEN: Die Haltung einiger Skorpione und Skolopender ist in manchen*
*Bundesländern gesetzlich reglementiert. Bitte beachten Sie dies vor dem Kauf dieser*


----------



## tarantulabarn

*Tiere! Es handelt sich tlw. Um gefährliche, hochgiftige Arten. Wir geben dazu gerne*
*weitere Auskünfte unter den bekannten Tel. Nr. oder per Mail.*
*Bitte informieren Sie sich ggf. über die Gifttierbestimmungen ihres Bundeslandes!*
T200005 Alipes grandidieri Flaggenschwanzskolopender lg 7,50
T200035 Ethmostigmus trigonopodus brown leg Nigerianischer Riesentigerskolopender 10-14cm 7,50
T200036 Ethmostigmus spec. BLUE GIANT KENYA Blaubeiniger Riesenskolopender 6-10cm 8,90
T200037 Ethmostigmus spec. BLUE GIANT KENYA Blaubeiniger Riesenskolopender 12-17cm 17,90
T200038 Ethmostigmus spec.trigonopodus Yellow Körper schwarz, Beine gelb, Fühler blau 10-12cm 12,00
T200039 Ethmostigmus spec.trigonopodus Yellow Körper schwarz, Beine gelb, Fühler blau 18-22cm 17,90
T200040 Hemiscolopendra chilensis Blauer Chile Skolopender 5-9cm 13,90
T200041 Hemiscolopendra chilensis var. Argentinien Erstimport, getreifte Beine 6-11cm 34,50
T200049 Hemiscolopendra spec. Chile Gelb/Blauer Skolopender Chile 4-8cm 13,90
T200060 Parotostigmus rex Körper schwarz/unten rot/gelbe Beine 10-15cm 26,00
T200070 Scolopendra afer Körper dunkel mit silbernem Schimmer 7-10cm 6,50
T200110 Scolopendra angulata angulata Guyana Riesenskolopender bunt! 12-16cm 22,00
T200350 Scolopendra gracillima rote Beine/gelber Kopf 6-8cm 6,90
T200410 Scolopendra hormosa Hellbraun, sehr dick 10-12cm 26,50
T200450 Scolopendra mirabilis Blaubeiniger Tigerskolopender 6-10cm 6,50
T200503 Scolopendra morsitans BLACK Schwarzer Tigerskolopender 8-10cm 6,00
T200504 Scolopendra morsitans RED Roter Tigerskolopender 8-10cm 6,00
T200520 Scolopendra mutilans Schwarze/Gelbe Beine/Roter Kopf 11-14cm 9,90
T200844 Scolopendra polymorpha REAL TEXAS! Echter Texas Tigerskolopender 8-10cm 19,90
T200850 Scolopendra polymorpha madagascar Großer Madagaskar Tigerskolopender 8-10cm 9,00
T200900 Scolopendra subspinipes China Chinesischer Riesenskolopender Rot 14-18cm 12,00
T200904 Scolopendra subspinipes Indonesien Indonesischer Riesenskolopender 14-16cm 9,50
T200905 Scolopendra subspinipes Thailand Thailändischer Riesenskolopender 15cm 8,50
T203000 Scolopendra spec. MADAGASKAR Grün Gelber Madagaskar Skolopen. 8-12cm 9,70
T208500 Rhysida longipes longipes extrem lange Fangbeine 8-10cm 6,50
*Mantiden - Gottesanbeterinnen*
T600100 Blepharopsis mendica Kleine Teufelsblume 4-5cm 9,00
T600150 Creobroter gemmatus Java Blütenmantis 4-5cm 9,50
T600151 Creobroter gemmatus DNZ kleine Larven, sehr stabil! 1cm 5,00
T600440 Deroplytys desiccata Tote Blatt Mantis DNZ klein aber stabil! 1-2cm 9,00
T601000 Hymenopus coronatus Orchideenmantis WF med-adu 11,90
T602000 Mimomantis milloti Grüne Mantis adult 11,50
T602600 Phyllocrana paradoxa Gespenstermantis kl-med 6,50
T604003 Pseudocreobotra wahlbergi DNZ Blütenmantis Nachzuchten md 6,50
*Eine kleine hübsche Blütenmantis. Frisch adulte Paare - PAARPREIS!!!*
*T604050 Pseudoharpax verescens DNZ Kleine Blütenmantis frisch adulte Paare Paarpreis 17,90*
T605400 Rhombera basalis DNZ Großes rundes Rückenschild sm-md 9,50
T607002 Sphodromantis spec. NIGERIA GREEN Grüne Gottesanbeterin Nigeria 4-7cm 7,50
*Krustentiere - Krabben, Krebse*
KT00001 Häuser für Landeinsiedler 10 Stk. Gemischte Größen mix 5,00
KT18050 Cardisoma armatum Bunte Harlekinkrabbe lg-xlg 4,00
KT21050 Geosesarma krathing Orange/Schwarze Krabbe CHEFTEILE! lg 6,00
KT21090 Geosesarma spec. VAMPIR Vampirkrabbe lg 7,00
KT21091 Geosesarma notophorum Mandarinenkrabbe lg 6,00
KT21092 Geosesarma spec. YELLOW EYE Gelbaugenkrabbe lg 5,50
KT22050 Gercacina ruricola Halloweenkrabbe lg 6,90
KT30050 Metasesarma aubryi Rote Chameleonkrabbe lg-xl 5,80
KT30060 Metasesarma obesum 3 farbige Marmorkrabbe lg 5,80
*Die Deutschlandkrabbe zum Kennenlernen: Einfach zu halten, groß und beliebt!*
*KT40050 Neosesarmatium meinerti Deutschlandkrabbe 10-14cm 6,90*
*KT40050 Neosesarmatium meinerti ab 3 Stk. Deutschlandkrabbe 10-14cm 5,50*
*KT40050 Neosesarmatium meinerti ab 10 Stk. Deutschlandkrabbe 10-14cm 4,00*
KT55050 Parathelpusa pantherina Leopardkrabbe - Wasserlebend! 6-12cm 9,90
KT55052 Parathelpusa spec. White Hand Leopardkrabbe - weisse Scheren 6-12cm 9,90
KT55053 Parathelpusa spec. Black Schwarze Geigenkrabbe 6-12cm 9,90
KT60050 Perisesarma eumolpe Neon Face Krabbe - Brackwasser! 6-8cm 8,50
*Phasmiden, Heuschrecken, Grillen*
P801200 Aretaon asperrimus DNZ Dornschrecke DNZ 4-6cm 3,50
P802450 Colossopus grandidieri Getigerte Riesengrille - sehr selten! bis 7cm 19,90
P803020 Eumegalodon spec. Indonesien Drachenkopf Heuschrecke 5-7cm 11,90
P804250 Peruphasma schultei Samtschrecke, gelbe Auge, rote Flügel lg 7,00
*P805000 **Phyllium bioculatum GREEN Wandelndes Blatt GRÜN **6-8cm 13,90*
*P805001 Phyllium bioculatum RED Wandelndes Blatt ROT 6-8cm 14,90*
*P805002 Phyllium bioculatum YELLOW Wandelndes Blatt GELB 6-8cm 15,90*
P830000 Ramulus spec. Blue DNZ Blaue Stabschrecke DNZ 3-5cm 3,00
P840000 Trachyaretaon brueckneri DNZ Bunte Dornschrecke 4-7cm 4,00
Themenbezogene Literatur Phasmiden
buphas1 Stabschrecken NTV Verlag 64 Seiten VK 9,80 7,35
buphas2 Phasmiden zu Hause Bede Verlag 64 Seiten VK 7,95 6,00
buphas3 Wandelnde Blätter Chimaira, Hardcover VK 29,80 24,50


----------



## tarantulabarn

*Schnecken*
S900056 Achatina albopicta DNZ Superrot Rotspitzen Achatschnecke DNZ 3-5cm 7,00
S900060 Achatina fulica spec. spitzes Haus, schönes Muster 8-13cm 7,90
S900070 Archachatina marginata suturalis NATUR/SCHWARZ lg-sh 10,00
S900072 Archachatina marginata suturalis ALBINO/WEISS lg-sh 12,00
S900201 Caracolus spec. Barbados abwechselnd braun/schwarze Bänder 4cm 5,90
S900300 Cyclophorus spec. Landschnecke mit Deckel, beige 4cm 8,90
S900500 Limicolaria flammeus Flammende Hausschnecke Ig-sh 6,00
S900590 Limicolaria spec. Nigeria Weisse Hausschnecke Ig-sh 6,00
S999004 Nacktschnecke Barbados 4,50
S999005 Hausschnecke Barbados Hellbraun, leichtes Muster bis 3cm 4,50
neo.nac Nachtschnecke gelb Tansania groß und schön! bis 12cm 4,50
*achmad Achatina spec. Madagaskar Madagasische Achatschnecke 6-8cm 16,90*
*haumad Hausschnecke Madagaskar tolle Form, sehr groß, tolle Zeichnung 7-10cm 18,90*
Themenbezogene Literatur Schnecken
busnai1 Die Achatschnecke NTV Verlag 64 Seiten VK 9,80 7,35
busnai2 Die afrikanische Riesenschnecke NTV Verlag 64 Seiten VK 9,80 7,35
*diverse Wirbellose*
T825005 Gromphadorrhina portentosa Madagaskar Fauchschabe dicke WF! xlg 3,50
*Eier und Kokons*
*Phasmideneier*
NZ00151 Eurycnema versirubra 10 Eier Grüne Riesenastschrecke 10 Eier 10 Eier 5,00
NZ00220 Oreophotes peruana nigripes 10 Eier Weibchen schwarz/gelb, Männer rot 10 Eier 4,00
NZ00250 Phyllium bioculatum 10 Eier Wandelndes Blatt 10 Eier 10 Eier 4,00
*Schmetterlingskokons*
NZ20050 Antherina suraka Kaiser Nachtfalter Madagaskar Kokon 10,90
*Kleiner Hinweis für alle Aquarianer: Sollten Sie auch Interesse an unserer Zierfisch Stockliste*
*haben, bitte einfach einen kleinen Hinweis an uns, dann lassen wir Ihnen diese gerne ebenfalls*
*zukommen!*


----------



## Caz

:gasp:
Yemens £30
Cali kings from £43
Normal corns from £25
Columbian Rainbow boas £63

Nothing 'bargainish' on that list!
UK shows for me this year :lol2:


----------



## tarantulabarn

Another one


*15% Rabatt, wenn Vorsortierung für Hamm
*


*Guyana Kielschwanzleguan Tropidurus hispidus 10,00*
*Bunter Stelzenläufer Plica plica 30,00*
*Guyana Mopskopfleguan Uranoscodon superciliosus 19,00*
*Bunte Plattechse Platysaurus intermedius 9,50*
*Bunte Riesen Plattechse Platysaurus imperator 49,00*
*Ostafrika Blauschwanzskink Mabuya margaritifer 3,90*
*Albino Honduras Milchnatter Lampropeltis t. hondurensis 75,00*
*Chin. Feuerbauchmolch Cynops orientalis 1,85*
*Chin. Lippenmolch Pachytriton labiatus 5,50*
*Griechische Landschildkröte Testudo hermanni/graeca DNZ08 59,00*
*Rotkopf Erdschildkröte Rhinoclemmys punctularia XL 35,00*
*Starrbrustpelomeduse mittel Pelomedusa subrufa 9,50*
*Uganda Kaiserskorpion Pandinus spec. 6,00*
*Sahara Dickschwanzskorpion Androctonus amoreuxi 4,00*
*Rote Chile Vogelspinne Grammostola rosea 5,00*
*Kamerun Riesen Vogelspinne Hysterocrates gigas 12,00*
*Schwarzer Schnurfüsser  Uganda 2,50*
*Landeinsiedlerkrebs groß Coenobita brevimanus 3,50*


* Stück 5/St. 10/St. 20/St.*
*Echsen* 
Süd Afrika Lappenchamäleon Chamaeleo dilepis 40,00 37,50 35,00
Jemenchamäleon mittel Chamaeleo calyptratus 35,00 32,50 30,00
Grüner Palmen Taggecko Phelsuma dubia 25,00
Gelbkopfgecko Lygodactylus picturatus 8,00 7,00 6,00
Fuchsgesichtgecko Aeluroscalabotes felinus 60,00
Malaiischer Bogenfinger Cyrtodactylus consobrinus 25,00 22,50
Geb. Bogenfinger Cyrtodactylus pulchellus 25,00 22,50
Vierstreifen Bogenfinger Cyrtodactylus quadrivirgatus 25,00
Rollschwanz Bogenfinger Cyrtodactylus brevipalmatus 40,00
Marmorgecko Gekko grossmanni 6,00 5,00 4,50 4,00
Goldgecko Gekko ulikovski 6,00 5,00 4,50
Streifengecko Gekko vittatus 17,00 15,00 12,50
NG Riesengecko Gehyra vorax 35,00 30,00 25,00
Raptor Leopardgecko adult Eublepharis macularius 135,00
Leopardgecko adult Rev. Striped Albino het Raptor 65,00 60,00 55,00 50,00
Leopardgecko adult Tangerine Albino het Raptor 50,00
Dickschwanzgecko Underwoodisaurus milii 60,00
Wahlberggecko Homopholis wahlbergi 35,00
Malaiischer Faltengecko Ptychozoon kuhli 21,00 19,00
Tigergecko Pachydactylus tigrinus 40,00
Riesen Mauergecko Tarentola annularis 7,50 6,00 5,00 4,50
Hausgecko Hemidactylus frenatus 3,50 3,00 2,50 2,00
Grüner Leguan 40-50cm Iguana iguana 21,00 19,00 17,50
Roter Leguan 40-50cm Iguana iguana 55,00
Blauer Guyana Anolis Anolis roquet 16,00


----------



## tarantulabarn

Bahamaanolis Anolis sagrei 5,50 5,00
Guyana Kielschwanzleguan Tropidurus hispidus 18,00 16,00 14,00 
Guyana Buntleguan Polychrus marmoratus 40,00
Guyana Mopskopfleguan Uranoscodon superciliosus 30,00 27,50 25,00 22,00
Bunter Maskenleguan Leiocephalus personatus 17,50 16,00 14,50
Haiti Maskenleguan Leiocephalus schreibersi 17,00 15,50 14,00
Rollschwanzleguan Leiocephalus carinatus 16,00
Wüsten Stachelleguan Sceloporus magister 25,00 22,00
Bunter Stelzenläufer Plica plica 40,00 37,50 35,00 32,50
Nackenstachler Acanthosaura crucigera 16,00 14,00 
Grüne Uganda Blaukehlagame Acanthocerus atricollis 12,50
Sandfire Hypo/Leucist NZ08 Pogona vitticeps 85,00
Zwergbartagame adult Pogona henrylawsoni 75,00
Blaukehl-Winkelkopfagame Gonocephalus bellii 30,00 27,50
Grüne Wasseragame groß Physignatus cocincinus 25,00 22,00
Grüne Wasseragame mittel Physignatus cocincinus 16,00 14,00 12,50
Grüne Wasseragamen klein Physignatus cocincinus 12,00 11,00 10,00
Schwarze Riesenschildechse Gerrhosaurus major 20,00 18,00 16,00 12,00
Süd Afrika Riesenschildechse Gerrhosaurus vallidus 40,00
Bunte Plattechse Platysaurus janssoni 15,00 13,00 11,50 10,00
Bunte Plattechse Platysaurus intermedius 15,00 13,00 11,50 10,00
Bunte Riesen Plattechse Platysaurus imperator 75,00 70,00 65,00
Kanareneidechse 1,2 ZG Gallotia g. eisentrauti 300,00 zusammen
Kanareneidechse DNZ 08 Gallotia g. eisentrauti 50,00
Ostafrika Blauschwanzskink Mabuya margaritifer 7,50 6,00 5,50 4,50
Prachtskink Riopa fernandi 20,00
Tansania Zwerggürtelschweif Cordylus tropidosternum 20,00 17,50
Mozamb. Zwerggürtelschweif Cordylus rhodesianus 35,00 30,00
Mozamb. Zwerggürtelschweif Cordylus rhodesianus NZ08 20,00 17,50
Gorongosa Gürtelschweif Cordylus warreni 150,00

*Schlangen  *

Königspython FZ08 Python regius 20,00
Hog Island Abgottschlange 07 Boa constrictor imperator 62,00
Surinam Rotschwanzboa mittel Boa constrictor constrictor 75,00
Pazifik-Viperboa Candoia aspera 65,00
Chin. Schönnatter NZ08 Elaphe taeniura taeniura 15,00
Blaue Schönnatter NZ08 Elaphe taeniura ridley 30,00
Graue Erdnatter adult Pantherophis obsoleta 20,00
Schwarze Erdnatter NZ08 Pantherophis obsoleta licorice 30,00
Rote Kornnatter adult Pantherophis guttatus 25,00
Ghost Kornnatter NZ08 Pantherophis guttatus 20,00
Ghost-motley Kornnatter NZ08 Pantherophis guttatus 20,00
Oketee Kornnatter NZ08 Pantherophis guttatus 15,00
Nominat-motley Kornnatter 08 Pantherophis guttatus 20,00
Het Sunkissed Kornnatter adult Pantherophis guttatus 35,00
Caramel Kornnatter adult Pantherophis guttatus 45,00
Hypo Kornnatter adult Pantherophis guttatus 40,00

Diademnatter Spalerosophis diadema 30,00
Grüne Eierschlange Dasypeltis spec. Uganda 75,00 70,00
Schwarze Eierschlange NZ08 Dasypeltis atra 50,00
Malaiische Wassernatter Xenochrophis spec. 20,00
Riesen Blindschlange Typhlops spec. Uganda 45,00


----------



## tarantulabarn

Hakennasennatter NZ08 Heterodon nasicus 85,00
Mangroven-Nachtbaumnatter Boiga dendrophila NZ08 75,00
Rote Katzennatter NZ08 Boiga nigriceps 60,00

*Amphibien*

Dreifarbiger Baumsteigerfrosch Epipedobates anthonyi 18,00 16,00 14,00
Erdbeerfröschchen Dendrobates pumilio 75,00
Blauer Riesenflugfrosch Polypedates dennysi 18,00 16,00
Moosfrosch Theloderma asperum 45,00
Roter Katzenaugenfrosch Nyctixalus pictus 25,00
Süd Afrika Grabfrosch Pyxicephalus edulis 16,00
Roter Fleckenfrosch Kassina maculata 6,00 5,00
Malaiische Baumkröte Pedostibes hosii 60,00
Malaysia Zipfelkrötenfrosch Megophris nasuta 25,00
Barbados Agakröte Bufo marinus 20,00 18,00 16,00 14,00
Riesen Thaikröte Bufo asper 17,00 15,00
Malaiische Zwergkröte Bufo parva 12,50 11,00 9,50
Rotbauchunke Bombina orientalis 6,50 5,50 5,00 4,50
Chin. Feuerbauchmolch Cynops orientalis 3,50 3,00 2,50 2,00
Chin. Lippenmolch Pachytriton labiatus 10,00 8,50 7,50 6,50
Feuersalamander DNZ08 Salamandra salamandra 25,00
Schwarze Schwimmwühle Thyphlonectes natans 10,00 9,00 8,00 7,00

*Schildkröten*

Griechische Landschildkröte Testudo hermanni DNZ08 75,00 70,00 65,00
Maurische Landschildkröte Testudo graeca DNZ08 75,00 70,00 65,00
Pantherschildkröte klein Geochelone pardalis 75,00
Sporenschildkröte klein Geochelone sulcata 80,00 75,00 70,00
Südamerik. Erdschildkröte XL Rhinoclemmys punctularia 45,00 40,00 35,00
Rotkopf-Plattschildkröte Platemys platycephala 85,00 80,00 75,00
Chin. Streifenschildkröte med. Ocadia sinensis 30,00 27,50 25,00
Starrbrustpelomeduse mittel  Pelomedusa subrufa 16,00 14,00 12,50 11,00
Chin. Weichschildkröte baby Trionyx sinensis 10,00 9,00 8,00 7,00
Moschusschildkröte klein Stenotherus odoratus 18,00 16,00 15,00 14,00

*Wirbellose*

Afrik. Rotscherenskorpion Pandinus cavimanus 7,50 6,50 5,50 4,50
Uganda Kaiserskorpion Pandinus spec. (Neue Art!) 10,00 9,00 8,00 7,00
Schwarzer Riesen Thaiskorpion Heterometrus longimanus 8,50 7,50 6,50
Goldener SA Riesenskorpion Ophisthothalmus glabifrons 25,00 22,50 20,00 17,50
Gelber Tansania Skorpion Ophisthothalmus boehmei 6,00 5,00 4,50 4,00
Gelber Wüstenskorpion Mesobuthus gibbosus 8,00 7,00 6,00
Ägypt. Dickschwanzskorpion Androctonus australis 7,50 6,50 5,50 5,00
Sahara Dickschwanzskorpion Androctonus amoreuxi 7,50 6,50 5,50 5,00
Gelber Saharaskorpion Leiurus quinquestriatus 7,50 6,50 5,50 5,00
Schw. Dickschwanzskorpion Parabuthus transvalicus 25,00 22,50 20,00


----------



## tarantulabarn

Goldener Wüstenskorpion Buthacus arenicola  8,00 7,00 6,00 5,50
Gelber Wüstenskorpion Compsobuthus werneri 15,00 13,00 12,00
Yemen Wüstenskorpion Compsobuthus acutecarinatus 20,00
Jalisco Skorpion Centruroides elegans 30,00
Afrik. Dreistreifenskorpion Hottentotta trilineatus 8,50 7,50 6,50
Chile Skorpion Bothriurus coriaceus 15,00
Chile Skorpion Bothriurus keyserlingi 15,00
Kleiner Spaltenskorpion Iomachus politus 8,00
Guyana Skorpion Rhopalurus crasicauda 25,00 22,50 20,00
Vietnam Geisselskorpion Thelyphonida spec. 12,00 10,00
Rote Chile Vogelspinne Grammostola rosea 8,50 7,50 6,50 5,50
Kamerun Riesen Vogelspinne Hysterocrates gigas 22,00 20,00 18,00 16,00
Hornspinne Ceratogyrus darlingi 30,00
Riesen Hornspinne Ceratogyrus marschalli 30,00
Blaue Thaivogelspinne Haplopelma lividum 20,00 18,00 16,00
Schwarze Thaivogelspinne Haplopelma vonwirthi 12,00 10,00 8,50
Rotstreifen Zwergvogelspinne Euathlus spec. Fire 21,00 19,00 17,50
Weiß Marmorierte Vogelspinne Heteroscoda maculata mittel 12,00 10,00
Braune Malaysia Vogelspinne Coremiocnemis validus 16,00 14,00 12,50
Braune Burma Vogelspinne Chilobrachis burmensis 20,00 18,00 16,00
Braune China Vogelspinne Chilobrachis jingzhao 18,00 16,00 14,00
Chilobrachys huahini NZ07 6,00 5,00 4,50 3,50
Brachypelma smithi NZ07 15,00 12,50
Brachypelma boehmei NZ07 15,00 12,50
Grammostola mollicoma NZ07 15,00 12,50
Grammostola formosa NZ08 10,00 9,00 8,00 7,00
Lasidora cristatus NZ08 5,00 4,50 4,00 3,50
Pamphobeteus platyomma  ca. 4cm KL 50,00
Poecilotheria regalis Spannweite 7cm+ 35,00
Poecilotheria rufilata Spannweite 17cm+ 80,00
Poecilotheria metallica 2. Fresshaut 125,00
Avicularia bicegoi Spannweite ca. 5cm 35,00
Avicularia huriana Spannweite ca. 5cm 35,00
Avicularia spec. Peru Violett Spannweite ca. 5cm 35,00
Avicularia versicolor Spannweite ca. 5cm+ 50,00
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens Spannweite ca. 5cm 45,00
Falsche Witwe Steatoda paykulliana 8,00 6,00 5,00
Orange Krabbenspinne Malaysia 15,00
Rote Falltürspinne Goryella spec. Tansania 10,00 8,00 7,00 6,00
Schwarze Falltürspinne Goryella spec. Tansania 10,00 8,00 7,00
Silber glänzende Falltürspinne Goryella spec. Tansania 10,00 8,00 7,00
Schwarz-Weißer Schnurfüsser Uganda 8,50 7,50 7,00 6,00
Schwarzer Schnurfüsser Uganda 7,50 6,50 5,50 4,50
Schwarzer Riesenschnurfüsser Tansania 6,00 5,00 4,50 4,00
Gelb-Rot-Schw. Schnurfüsser Uganda 6,00 5,00 4,50 3,50
Rotbeiniger Schnurfüsser Epibolus pulchripes 6,00 5,00 4,50 4,00
Schocko-Schnurfüsser Barbados 3,50 3,00 2,50 2,00
Gelbbein Schnurfüsser Tansania 5,00 4,50 4,00 3,50
Brauner Saftkugler Tansania 5,00 4,00 3,50 3,00
Knallroter Schnurfüsser Mozambique 8,50 7,50 7,00 6,50
Chin. Rotkopf Hundertfüsser Scolopendra spec. China 10,00 8,50 7,50
Riesen Hundertfüsser XL Scolopendra spec. Vietnam 12,50
Bunter Hundertfüsser Scolopendra spec. Guyana 25,00
Uganda Fähnchenskolopender Alipes cf. grandidieri 15,00 12,50 11,00 10,00
Orange-Schwarze Landkrabbe Gecarcinus ruricola 8,00 7,00  6,00 5,00
Blaue Vampirkrabbe Geoseserma sp. Blue 8,50 7,50 7,00 6,00
Rote Mangroven-Krabbe Pseudosesarma moeschi 2,50 2,00 1,75 1,50
Landeinsiedlerkrebs groß Coenobita brevimanus 6,00 5,00 4,50 4,00
Landeinsiedlerkrebs klein Coenobita clypeatus 5,00 4,50 4,00 3,50
Achatschnecke Achatina fullica 5,00 4,50 4,00


----------



## arkreptiles

Hey chap I hope you cut and pasted that lot!!!!!:whistling2:


----------



## penfold

i went at xmas and found everything way over priced cant be arsed with that show


----------



## tarantulabarn

arkreptiles said:


> Hey chap I hope you cut and pasted that lot!!!!!:whistling2:


Oh Yes, even i aint that good at typing


----------



## crouchy

Unless you are collecting some animals that cant be found in this country then id say dont bother going.

Things like boas and royals will be cheaper in this country especially when you cosider travel costs. And id never recomend buying GTP from Hamm. Most are WC and just sold as CB. I now quite a few people that bought them last year from different people at hamm and out of the 8 that were bought at least 5 of them died in the first month and at least 7 of them within the first 3 months.


----------

